# Saturday at FB



## bengoosed (May 29, 2010)

Went out to my secret spot at FB. I was there atleast 10 minutes before shooting time (like always). And wouldn't you know it, some jackass had set up in MY spot. :twisted: Can't people just hunt somewhere else!!! It's way to crowded nowadays. I hope I taught them a lesson. I setup next to them and skybusted the birds so neither of us got any.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

your spot ??? LOL

I don't think THEY are the jackass !!! :roll: :roll:


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Way to show em!!! I am sure the rest of us would have done the same thing! Who the heck do people think they are anyways!!! Any respectful waterfowler would now never to set up in someone elses spot! LOL


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

sercet spot well there is no secet spot on the wma . and you sit up next to them and sky bust it show how good of duck hunter you are . :lol:


----------



## frownedupon (Nov 1, 2010)

Way to go! You should have really shown them next time and shoot their decoys and steal their dog. I bet you not only rode the short bus, but you licked the windows.


----------



## Quacker Smacker (Mar 3, 2010)

its people like you that give hunting a bad name, it only takes one dumb person to ruin the hunting experience... what are they teachin at hunters education anyways???? :evil:


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

bengoosed said:


> Went out to my secret spot at FB. I was there atleast 10 minutes before shooting time (like always). And wouldn't you know it, some jackass had set up in MY spot. :twisted: Can't people just hunt somewhere else!!! It's way to crowded nowadays. I hope I taught them a lesson. I setup next to them and skybusted the birds so neither of us got any.


WOW!!!! I hope your jokeing!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

actually i believe i was that guy who beat you to "your" spot. want some advice?? get your lazy @$$ out of bed in the morning and beat me to your "secret" spot. extremely rude. every time i go to farmington, i see ducks flying atleast 2 miles high, and i wonder why that is! its cuz people like you shoot at EVERYTHING that comes over. unless your shooting a rifle, you arent gonna kill a duck at 200+ yards with a shot gun. if everyone would be considerate of others and shoot at birds only within range, the WMAs in utah would stay good all season long. but good job on pissing people off on purpose. what an ethical hunter you are.

p.s. your duck call sounds like ****


----------



## Royal Retrievers (Nov 24, 2009)

+1 Frownedupon


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

[/quote]
WOW!!!! I hope your joking! [/quote]

I was woundering the same thing . ?? BUT , nothing surprises me anymore !!! :roll: You know the type , your driving down the road and he cuts you off , you honk , he then flips YOU off . _(O)_ :roll:


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

frownedupon said:


> Way to go! You should have really shown them next time and shoot their decoys and steal their dog. I bet you not only rode the short bus, but you licked the windows.


hey welcome !!!

Too bad you had to start with a reply from some moron like this guy !! :roll:


----------



## Take-EM (Oct 11, 2010)

kill_'em_all said:


> actually i believe i was that guy who beat you to "your" spot. want some advice?? get your lazy @$$ out of bed in the morning and beat me to your "secret" spot. extremely rude. every time i go to farmington, i see ducks flying atleast 2 miles high, and i wonder why that is! its cuz people like you shoot at EVERYTHING that comes over. unless your shooting a rifle, you arent gonna kill a duck at 200+ yards with a shot gun. if everyone would be considerate of others and shoot at birds only within range, the WMAs in utah would stay good all season long. but good job on **** people off on purpose. what an ethical hunter you are.
> 
> p.s. your duck call sounds like ****


Ha Ha Ha Thats epic.... What a dummy Ha Ha his secret spot


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

shewww... sure glad nobody stole MY secret spot... I own all of FB so please everyone stay away!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm not positive, but it seems as though the author of this thread was just trolling...you guys took it hook, line, and downrigger! Nobody posts anything that ignorant without knowing what they are doing. LOL!


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

-/|\-


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Did they just tear down your "Posted" signs and move right in?
Next time that happens call the authorities.
They will figure out who the jackwagons are and give them what they have coming.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Chaser said:


> I'm not positive, but it seems as though the author of this thread was just trolling...you guys took it hook, line, and downrigger! Nobody posts anything that ignorant without knowing what they are doing. LOL!


they swallowed it down to the reel.


----------



## duckkilla (Feb 19, 2008)

Reading this the only thing i can hope is that he is kidding! If not all i can say is WOW!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> I'm not positive, but it seems as though the author of this thread was just trolling...you guys took it hook, line, and downrigger!..................................................


Yep. Good eye Chaser.

Got some members posting from the same IP address, playing a little pitch and catch...or a member with more than one username.


----------



## bengoosed (May 29, 2010)

Hey, I'm not saying I own all of FB. I'm just saying if you notice that a guy puts some work into making a blind-move on. I made a blind so please move on. It's like hunting out of someones elses tree stand. It's not ethical!!! THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bengoosed said:


> Hey, I'm not saying I own all of FB. I'm just saying if you notice that a guy puts some work into making a blind-move on. I made a blind so please move on. It's like hunting out of someones elses tree stand. It's not ethical!!! THANK YOU!!!!


Hate to break it to you. but it on public land and nay body can hunt it. if you dont want any body hunting it get your butt out of bed and beat every one there.


----------



## Dr. Decoy (May 4, 2008)

Translation of Dustin's post: 

"Hate to break it to you, but your blind is on public land and anyone can hunt out of it. If you want to hunt out of it, you will need to get up early to beat me to it."

Mix in a spell check! Close to Five-Thousand posts and I bet each of them has a grammatical error.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Dr. Decoy said:


> Translation of Dustin's post:
> 
> "Hate to break it to you, but your blind is on public land and anyone can hunt out of it. If you want to hunt out of it, you will need to get up early to beat me to it."
> 
> Mix in a spell check! Close to Five-Thousand posts and I bet each of them has a grammatical error.


Hey I only spelled one word wrong and I did not see it to fix it. I'm getting better on my post and my spelling and everything else.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

What surprises me is that anybody actually bit on the OP's post. I'm sure he's just trying to compensate for that itty bitty 3.5" shell in his pocket. I wonder what other username he posts under. wyogoob???


----------



## Dr. Decoy (May 4, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Hey I only spelled one word wrong and I did not see it to fix it. I'm getting better on my post and my spelling and everything else.


Dustin, if I don't give you a hard time about it, who will?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Dr. Decoy said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Hey I only spelled one word wrong and I did not see it to fix it. I'm getting better on my post and my spelling and everything else.
> ...


Plenty of us!!!!!!!!!!! -~|-


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

bengoosed said:


> Hey, I'm not saying I own all of FB. I'm just saying if you notice that a guy puts some work into making a blind-move on. I made a blind so please move on. It's like hunting out of someones elses tree stand. It's not ethical!!! THANK YOU!!!!


I just want to tell you thanks for putting soooo much time into a blind :roll: !! It makes my hunt soo much easier :mrgreen: Like it has been said before get your sorry feeling arse out of bed and quit yer **** complaining! :twisted:


----------



## bengoosed (May 29, 2010)

So are you saying that you guys would hunt out my treestand if you saw it on the wasatch front? Unethical, @$$BAGS. 

P.S. My calling does not suck!!!! I recorded ducks at "Tracy Aveary" and play them through some speakers using my IPOD. And I've had this spot scouted one month prior to the opener. Never had someone use this blind until last week.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bengoosed said:


> So are you saying that you guys would hunt out my treestand if you saw it on the wasatch front? Unethical, @$$BAGS.
> 
> P.S. My calling does not suck!!!! I recorded ducks at "Tracy Aveary" and play them through some speakers using my IPOD. And I've had this spot scouted one month prior to the opener. Never had someone use this blind until last week.


If you leave your stand there. you beat your ass I will use it. it on public land man. by the way if you are using your Ipod to call in your ducks in.YOU AR BREAKING THE LAW. Man you are a great hunter law break son of of b.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> Dr. Decoy said:
> 
> 
> > dkhntrdstn said:
> ...


yep plenty of you guys will. but I don't mind it. it all in fun and games. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Guys, 

More than likely this is Colby aka purr boy, Swiss goose, Jimbo 53, hell there's too many names to list, don't help him out with his crap, he’s just trying to stir us up, just ignore him, he will go away. Responding to him is a waste of time.


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

bengoosed said:


> Went out to my secret spot at FB. I was there atleast 10 minutes before shooting time (like always). And wouldn't you know it, some jackass had set up in MY spot. :twisted: Can't people just hunt somewhere else!!! It's way to crowded nowadays. I hope I taught them a lesson. I setup next to them and skybusted the birds so neither of us got any.


I don't think you taught them a lesson, as all you did is blend in with the a lot of Utards. I just think you were to chicken to appraoch them since they were in your spot. Who in the world shows up earlier than 10 minutes before shooting time? That is just absurd! -_O-


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

Mojo1 said:


> Guys,
> 
> More than likely this is Colby aka purr boy, Swiss goose, Jimbo 53, hell there's too many names to list, don't help him out with his crap, he's just trying to stir us up, just ignore him, he will go away. Responding to him is a waste of time.


Mojo,
Would this be the same Colby that worked for an outfitter up by Park City that was looking for advice on some nice bulls on public land? That little boy was something else!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Shockgobble said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys,
> ...


I remember that guy your talking about, not completely sure, could be the same dude, more than likely its him, he told me in several phone conversations that all he is about it is stirring up crap and getting us worked up and fightning with each other, he seems to have a talent for it.


----------



## Clbygrtsch4355031760 (Nov 1, 2010)

Mojo1 said:


> Guys,
> 
> More than likely this is Colby aka purr boy, Swiss goose, Jimbo 53, hell there's too many names to list, don't help him out with his crap, he's just trying to stir us up, just ignore him, he will go away. Responding to him is a waste of time.


More then likely that is not colby. I am colby! I left Internet duck hunting alone, but for some reason anytime something people here don't like they just say that the person who said it is me. I guess Internet duck hunting needs me. So I will leave the abortion, and celeb gossip forums to return to where I really belong. You should not assume that every screen name that does, or says something you don't like is me. This is my one and only name. IT FEELS SO GOOD TO BE HOME!!!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Clbygrtsch4355031760 said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys,
> ...


 :roll: Whatever! :lol:


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

Weird how he is gone, then all of a sudden he appears to reply to this post and this is his only name! Funny how the screen name was just created! o-||


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Major pot stir or fishing trip.

As mentioned, a lot of you not only have a hook burried deep in your lip, but you've also got the dude's downrigger hanging out of your mouth as well.


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

I'm not sure if this guy is real or fake. A few weeks ago I was out at FB, and I saw a 14' boat heading out with a old school boombox on the front of the boat. I thought that didn't look right. Wonder if this guy is for real. I hope not. -Blake


----------



## Clbygrtsch4355031760 (Nov 1, 2010)

I have only appeared now because mojo keeps bribing up my name. After he said I was purrboy I even tried to call him to tell him it wasn't me. So I will just get back on here and let everyone know who I am. You can call it strange or whatever you want. I do not need to hide behind a screen name. If I am going to be accused of every disagreement on this forum I guess I will just have to return here.


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

yay


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

bird buster said:


> I'm not sure if this guy is real or fake. A few weeks ago I was out at FB, and I saw a 14' boat heading out with a old school boombox on the front of the boat. I thought that didn't look right. Wonder if this guy is for real. I hope not. -Blake


When the feds catch up with him, he will wish he had went with a cheapo call from Wally World! :lol:


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

Well welcome back skipper! Hopefully that isn't your personal phone number in your screen name. If it is, I would probably make another screen name for security purposes! Being young, there are still a few things for you to learn!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Call him, I'm sure the conversation will be intellectually simulating. -_O-


----------



## deadduckflying (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for the Monday entertainment!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

bengoosed said:


> Went out to my secret spot at FB. I was there atleast 10 minutes before shooting time (like always). And wouldn't you know it, some jackass had set up in MY spot. :twisted: Can't people just hunt somewhere else!!! It's way to crowded nowadays. I hope I taught them a lesson. I setup next to them and skybusted the birds so neither of us got any.


 :lol: ... this cant be serious...

so.... hows fish'n?


----------



## sbs20ga (Sep 20, 2009)

I laughed my way through the original post----
i think we all ben goosed


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Here fishy fishy fishy, Here fishy fishy fishy...

Troll away bro, troll away!!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Hasn't this guy gone by beengoosedalot or something like that also???

My some people need to just get out hunting don't they


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> What surprises me is that anybody actually bit on the OP's post....................................... Me too! I wonder what other username he posts under. wyogoob??? I'm workin on it.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> bengoosed said:
> 
> 
> > So are you saying that you guys would hunt out my treestand if you saw it on the wasatch front? Unethical, @$$BAGS.
> ...


 :lol: You crack me up dustin. :mrgreen: I laughed for about 5 minutes after I read this.


----------



## bengoosed (May 29, 2010)

"If you leave your stand there. you beat **** will use it. it on public land man. by the way if you are using your Ipod to call in your ducks in.YOU AR BREAKING THE LAW. Man you are a great hunter law break son of of b."

Yah Dusdin, u crak my up up man.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

fixed blade said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > bengoosed said:
> ...


well next time you should probably preview what sounds you put on your ipod to call with. your duck call sounded like a dying cow and your goose call sounded like you were a cat. i aint never heard a goose meow!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > bengoosed said:
> ...


well im glad you Laughed for 5 minutes. Im glad you guys got a kick out of that.


----------



## Dr. Decoy (May 4, 2008)

I'm fairly certin that I ran into bengoosed out at FB. He was in a deep-v fishing boat and had a regular out-board motor. His boat was supper shinny and there was an old ghetto blaster in the front. I watched where he went. Third brige turpin unit and the south. There is a small canal through the frag and opened up to a little pocket. Just in case any of you want his honey hole.


----------



## fowler obsession (Oct 28, 2009)

Secret spot on a public wma ha ha ha I dont think they were the jack ass they were the early birds and your looking at the J.A. in the mirror!


----------

